# Shostakovich in the public domain



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

As I understand international copyright law, Shostakovich (d. 1975) should be in the public domain in 2025. Has anybody heard if that will happen? I wonder if Russia and the rest of Europe will be more restrictive than the US.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There's no such thing as international copyright law AFAIK.

Some countries follow date of death + 50 years, but many do not (e.g. European Union and USA use death +70 years).


----------

